# can u id this tinc in lotters et al



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all in the states first post with you guys(we are in england) can anyone id the blue and red/orange tinc morph on page554 of lotters et al, Poisonfrogs Biology,Species...etc thanks in advance Stu


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's been discussed before on the forum and I don't think anyone has a definitive answer other than it being from Brazil.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

more info has been shared lately and it seems as though it is a true morph, however it wil be a while before we see any in teh hobby, and if we do see any in the next couple of years they will be smuggled as Brazil is strict on export.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks guys anymore info or pics out there cheers in advance stu


----------

